# Anyone have a



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

stuiec said:


> good hazard assesment template or link to share? We do mostly commercial construction, some service. I searched the site and only came up with a hijacked thread about the Hindenberg....funny, the irony just hit me:laughing:



CSA Z642 standard has a workplace assessment template and a live work risk assessment template.


----------

